# What's a NH 8260 worth?



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

I looked at a 2600 hr NH 8260 and really liked the machine. Unfortunately, I discovered oil in the coolant unbeknownst to the seller. He was asking 32K. What's a fair "as is" offer? Hoping the oil cooler in the radiator can be fixed but should plan for worst case scenario i.e., replacing radiator or head gasket.

Would also like to hear what your opinion and experience is of this tractor.

Thanks!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Oil in the coolant would really make me look for coolant in the oil. An engine may do okay being oil cooled but most don't do well being coolant lubricated.


----------



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, something to look for but there were no signs of coolant on the dipstick. The tractor was just serviced and the oil in the coolant isn't even black indicating it started since the oil change (I think). If I were to purchase the tractor an oil change would be in order just to make sure.

Now, what should I offer?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I passed on a 10,000 hour 4wd sle at 12,000$ cdn


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

eberlej said:


> Yes, something to look for but there were no signs of coolant on the dipstick. The tractor was just serviced and the oil in the coolant isn't even black indicating it started since the oil change (I think). If I were to purchase the tractor an oil change would be in order just to make sure.
> 
> Now, what should I offer?


This is exactly why I don't like the idea of buying something with fresh oil.

What to offer is so tough. At a $32k initial price, it has to be a well outfitted and nice tractor. To me, that's going to keep more people interested as a "project" than if it was a lesser quality tractor. In other words, I think the value is reduced less on a nice tractor than it would be on an average tractor even if each tractor has the same belly ache.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

eberlej said:


> I looked at a 2600 hr NH 8260 and really liked the machine. Unfortunately, I discovered oil in the coolant unbeknownst to the seller. He was asking 32K. What's a fair "as is" offer? Hoping the oil cooler in the radiator can be fixed but should plan for worst case scenario i.e., replacing radiator or head gasket.
> 
> Would also like to hear what your opinion and experience is of this tractor.
> 
> Thanks!


Knowing what you know, can you make the repair or is going to require a trip to the service dept??? The question becomes what are "you" comfortable paying??? Anything is only worth what two people agree its worth is.... Some will tell you you got a deal, or will tell you you stole that tractor and others will say man did you get ripped off sucker..... As long as both of you the buyer and the seller are happy with the agreed upon price then what others think don't matter...

On a side note if I noticed that oil I'd inform the owner, could use it as a bargaining chip, can also gauge weather he already knew about it and is trying to pull a fast one on you, if he is I wouldn't deal with him cause you never know what else he is trying pull over on you...


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

i had an 8260 nh w a loader.it was 6 cylinder w no turbo.good onfuel lots of power.i sold mine at 10000 hrs. my neighbour has 1300 on his.our area had a ton of these tractors.the coolant issue would make me run away.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I buy project tractors all time time. I price out the worst case repairs and at a minimum deduct that from the "good condition" price. In this case I would assume full rebuild of the motor/oil cooler/etc then go from there. Maybe you get lucky at its an oil cooler or something easy, maybe you get unlucky and the guy changed the oil because it looked like a milkshake, and when you left he drained the clean oil out until the next guy came to look at it? In that case the motor needs serious attention.

Doing this sometimes I come out ahead and sometimes I come out even to buying the equipment in good running condition. The hope/goal is to not get screwed and end up with more into it than it's really worth.


----------

